# Harbor Freight Mobile Base with instructions



## Jeff28078

Thanks for the review and for pointing out the Harbor Freight availability. Boy that sure looks like a rip off of the Rockler version. Do you mind telling us about what you paid? What's the thickness of the steel? By the way the Rockler version has you guessing about the wood length, too.


----------



## justholler

I paid $40 but someone else posted that they seem to go on sale and you can still use the 20% off coupon? I don't know about that. The other post said like $28 so for the price of casters I'm not disappointed with the product…most others have reviewed it with the same feeling of "don't put a table saw on it." i need one for a planer and a drill press so this product should be considered good for that.


----------



## Jeff28078

That's a good deal. I think you're OK with a planer or drill press.

My Grizzly 17" band saw weighs aboyt 280 lbs and sits on a unit made from the Rockler version. That's why I asked about the metal thickness. Mine are at least 1/16" steel. I use laminated oak for the stretchers.


----------



## TheOldTimer

I am on my fourth set, once you get the hang if it it goes together rather well. I used hardwood for my wood pieces. Made one for my jointer. band saw, table saw and wood lath. When they go on sale again, I will get two more for the rest of my tools.


----------



## dbhost

FWIW, I have 2 of these. 1 under my HF 14" band saw, and 1 under my Northern Tool drill press… The first one I set up I tried doing before I owned a drill press. This was what I would nicely call a BAD idea… BUT… once you can drill perfectly straight holes through your 1.25" square stock, these go together easily…

I didn't come out with the same notion of the instructions being hard to follow. They actually made sense to me, but then again, I am used to reading gibberish…

My main fuss with these is the stock size. The instructions call for 1.25" square hardwood stock. Well, I am cheap, and lazy in this regard… So I just took 2×4 stock jointed and planed to 1.25" thick then ripped to 1.25" the other way… Followed up by cutting to length, I put the metal parts over the wood, then marked where the holes are supposed to, and then took the wood to the drill press…

For less than an hours worth of work, these things are well worth the time and money…

While they are currently $39.99, they FREQUENTLY go on sale for $29.99, and then throw the 20% off coupon on top of that, and you can walk out the door for about $26.00 + tax.


----------



## JollyGreen67

Everything in my shop is on the HF mobile base. I assembled them exactly like you did, with the clamps. The instructions say they are for only 300#'s, but, I have an eight drawer Craftsman work bench with 1-1/2 maple top
and DVR lathe on top of that. I gustimate the whole shebang weighs somewhere in neighbolrd of 500#'s, with all the drawers full. Hasn't collapsed yet, and rolls real easy when needed.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm waiting for mine to arrive! Although THIS posting is late for me, I have read several other favorable reviews. I went ahead and pulled the trigger, due to the price (unfortunately without sale & only 10% off), it wasn't worth designing and building my own. Now I can move forward on my new shop setup.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Gatsby1923

I have 4 of these bases in my shop. They are a great value when on sale. Though EVERY time i assemble one i curse the directions.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gatsby1923,
I challenge you to rewrite those instructions! Oh, and could you do them BEFORE I need to assemble the base I recieved yesterday? Lol.


----------



## hhhopks

I thought only Asians are quality to write these instructions : )
I am Asian, but don't like to write.


----------

